

SEO: the new trend in home-based jobs?  - genesisone

After spending 12 years of my life working for top corporations, recently I decided to pursue a career in the home-based industry so I can attend to my family's needs without having to miss work.  It took me a while before I was able to find long term and stable project, for most of the projects that I see would require a skill in SEO (Search Engine Optimization) which is something new to me.  I was starting to feel hopeless, until a friend referred me to a project that does not require SEO skills.<p>I have spent 4 years of my career in the corporate world as an IT Junior Process Analyst, building test cases and developing web based projects using ASP and Visual Basic, but that was 8 years ago.  True enough that technology is fast changing, it has affected how certain products or companies are being marketed in the internet, and SEO plays a great role in this.<p>According to Wikipedia, Search engine optimization (SEO) is the process of improving the visibility of a website or a web page in search engines.  The objective is to make a web page rank high on the results list, or be on the first page of search engines like Yahoo, Google, Bing and the like.  Knowing how SEO can generate jobs for people, and how it can greatly affect the marketability of a product, an individual or a company, I am currently looking for tutorials or schools that will help me learn more about this new process in the world of Information Technology.
======
jeffool
The easy thing to do is say "visit seomoz.org", particularly the blog. I'm
thinking of one entry in particular, but I can't find it offhand, sorry. I'll
come back and comment if I can find it.

------
kevinconroy
<http://www.seomoz.org/beginners-guide-to-seo>

~~~
jeffool
Oh... This was it. Nice!

